# Does anyone make things for charities.?



## mariana

I knit and crochet a great deal--but as I have no one to make things for, most of the things I make are for charities.
I belong to 3 craft groups, plus run 2 Learn to Crochet Groups.

these are my 2 latest projects---Our church is holding an Auction Of Promises on Easter Saturday, and my promise is to make a crochet diagonal lap rug. If I can find a way of getting a photo on, I will do so later.

My other current project is to make crochet covers---big enough to wrap round a laptop computer---another church project---we send used laptop computers to countries in Africa to help with their education etc---so instead of using bubble wrap to protect the computers, which is of no use to them---we wrap them in covers, so the mothers can use them to wrap their babies in.

Oh, and I am also knitting small blankets for a premature babies unit. 

Id love to know what other people are making as a charity project.


----------



## Warrigal

I'll be going to our church knitting group this afternoon. We knit for a homeless shelter in Sydney, for an Aboriginal aged care facility in Darwin, for orphanages in Eastern Europe through Mission without Borders and we make blankets to be distributed to trauma victims through Wrap with Love. We also make cuddly toys and clothing for newborns who are  either premature or who are going straight into foster care.

Mostly we knit scarves, beanies, squares for blankets, sweaters, trauma teddies and dolls and sometimes gloves or mittens.


----------



## FazeFour

My aunt and I knit hats for the hospital she works at. Tiny ones for the maternity ward's nursery, and larger sizes for the children's cancer ward. She's won recognition for knitting the most hats in one year, twice.

My grandchildren and I make Christmas Survival Totes for the homeless in my son's area (and where I lived all last year). My older granddaughter and I make the fabric tote bags, and the little ones and I fill them with socks, snacks, disposable razors, lap blankets, little first-aid and sewing kits, a home-made "beanie baby", and bottled water or juice. We pass them out a week or two before Christmas. Sometimes we do it for Easter, too.


----------



## Ina

I work as a volunteer at the Houston, Texas Veterans Hospital two days a week. But I spend the rest of my time at home, as I'm not into shopping or going out much.  I am now weaving on a 48" ridged heddle loom. I make lap robes for the permanent residents, and baby blankets for the young service personnel that are starting families. For me the cost of these things are cheaper than going out to the movies or dinner, and I get much more satisfaction out of my work than going out.

'


----------



## fureverywhere

My uncle was in an assisted care facility. He got involved in making hats for newborns in surrounding hospitals and it really made him happy...knit on folks!!!


----------



## mariana

that is wonderful to read about all you people doing these lovely thinngs. I am not able to help in any other way---but I just do what I can.


----------



## mariana

I just managed to get a photo od my diagonal lap rug onto My Album--looks a bit small---not sure i have done it bright, but if anyone wants . to 

to look it is there---oh i got it on this page too now---sorry. it went on twice. !!


----------



## AprilSun

I crochet but not for charities. I make what I call "chemo blankets" for the cancer patients to wrap up in while they are taking their chemo treatments. In December, I took about 18-20 and gave them to them. I got so many hugs and they were all so sweet! I enjoyed giving as much as they did receiving them. I came home and started working on more to take the next time.


----------



## FazeFour

mariana said:


> I just managed to get a photo od my diagonal lap rug onto My Album--looks a bit small---not sure i have done it bright, but if anyone wants .View attachment 27399View attachment 27399 to
> 
> to look it is there---oh i got it on this page too now---sorry. it went on twice. !!



Mariana, that's awesome! I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## mariana

FazeFour said:


> Mariana, that's awesome! I'm going to give this a try.



Let me know if I  can help find a pattern for you--they are remarably easy to do---and fun too--start at one corner--work till youve done enough, then decrease to the final corner.


----------



## mariana

AprilSun said:


> I crochet but not for charities. I make what I call "chemo blankets" for the cancer patients to wrap up in while they are taking their chemo treatments. In December, I took about 18-20 and gave them to them. I got so many hugs and they were all so sweet! I enjoyed giving as much as they did receiving them. I came home and started working on more to take the next time.



I call that working for a charity--you are helping someone, so that is great.  But our local hospice will not accept anything like that, because of hygiene reasons--everything has to be boiled. |We cannot even do patchwork knitted blankets.The same as the Premature baby unit will not accept anything crochet because of the holes--so the blankets we make for them have to be knitted. 
However, another one of our projects is a local homeless society---and all they need is something warm---hats, gloves, scarves, blankets---everyone in our group knits squares--all the same design and size, and when we have 72 [i think] they are stitched together to make patchwork blankets---so helps using up oddments of wool, along with helping the community. I guess we have done about 20 blankets so far--plus uncountable hats, scarves and gloves.


----------



## AprilSun

mariana said:


> I call that working for a charity--you are helping someone, so that is great.  But our local hospice will not accept anything like that, because of hygiene reasons--everything has to be boiled. |We cannot even do patchwork knitted blankets.The same as the Premature baby unit will not accept anything crochet because of the holes--so the blankets we make for them have to be knitted.
> However, another one of our projects is a local homeless society---and all they need is something warm---hats, gloves, scarves, blankets---everyone in our group knits squares--all the same design and size, and when we have 72 [i think] they are stitched together to make patchwork blankets---so helps using up oddments of wool, along with helping the community. I guess we have done about 20 blankets so far--plus uncountable hats, scarves and gloves.



This isn't hospice that I take mine to. It is the doctors office where they receive their chemo treatments. I called and asked if they would accept them before I started making them. They told me sure and  because some time had passed since I had asked about it, when I had finished enough, I checked back to make sure they hadn't changed their minds. They said to bring them on and when I did, they seemed to be as pleased as their patients did.


----------



## mariana

oh---maybe i will try to find out more about that.  I have had several friends go through chemo-id like to think that i could help someone like them, if I could.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mariana, I'm not good at sewing or knitting, but I think what you're doing is wonderful.  Your lap rug is absolutely lovely!


----------



## Warrigal

Here are some of the toys that we have knitted or crocheted.


----------



## FazeFour

Warrigal,

I love the airplane! And the Binky Babies, so cute! They're _all_ adorable. Nice work!


----------



## mariana

SeaBreeze said:


> Mariana, I'm not good at sewing or knitting, but I think what you're doing is wonderful.  Your lap rug is absolutely lovely!



Thank you so much---i get so much pleasure from the things i do---plus keeps me quiet lol


----------



## mariana

Warrigal said:


> Here are some of the toys that we have knitted or crocheted.
> 
> View attachment 27413View attachment 27414View attachment 27415View attachment 27416



Wow, that is amazing---are you part of a group----some of my group make toys too--just 2 weeks ago we had a sale to rasise money for our local Hospice. I tend to keep to plainer things--stuff I can do while watching tv--I always admire people who can make "fiddlt=y" things---I know just how much work can be involved in making toys--well done. !!

Plus you are obviously better at putting photos on than I am---but Im still a learner--that is my excuse . !


----------



## Warrigal

The group is just a group of about 12 ladies who meet every Tuesday afternoon to knit and engage in friendly banter.
The skills level varies too. Teddies are easy but the dolls are mostly made by one or two talented women.
I made the toys on the top right and the patterns were from the one book that I was given as a present.
They ended up in the Christmas Child shoe boxes.

My family sometimes gives me projects - knitted daleks and meerkats for example.
I once knitted a fox wearing traditional hunting garb - jodhpurs, red jacket and cap etc.
I'm crazier now than I was when I was younger.


----------



## Redd

Some beautiful crafting shown here, very professional.

My hobby is a little unusual but the results go to a good cause. I make dog outfits, which are donated to a dog rescue group for sale with the understanding they give part of the take to a kitty rescue. Equal rights for dogs and cats.


----------



## AprilSun

mariana said:


> oh---maybe i will try to find out more about that.  I have had several friends go through chemo-id like to think that i could help someone like them, if I could.



Good luck! Maybe you will find a place.


----------



## mariana

Redd said:


> Some beautiful crafting shown here, very professional.
> 
> My hobby is a little unusual but the results go to a good cause. I make dog outfits, which are donated to a dog rescue group for sale with the understanding they give part of the take to a kitty rescue. Equal rights for dogs and cats.



At one stage our group was making "chickinis"    which are little coats for chickens--she had recently visited her son in The Gambia, and all the chickens had their feathers plucked out, so would get very cold, especially at night.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sweet toys you made Warrigal, I admire all of you here who make such nice things for those in need.


----------



## mariana

Warrigal said:


> The group is just a group of about 12 ladies who meet every Tuesday afternoon to knit and engage in friendly banter.
> The skills level varies too. Teddies are easy but the dolls are mostly made by one or two talented women.
> I made the toys on the top right and the patterns were from the one book that I was given as a present.
> They ended up in the Christmas Child shoe boxes.
> 
> That sounds very similar to my Tuesday afternoon group--a lot of knitting or crochet---a lot of chatting--a cup of coffee half way.
> Our group has been running over 20 years and at one time was 95% cross stitch---but noone does that now--we all knit or crochet.  oh yes, we have done shoe boxes too--last time we did shoe boxes for the elderly--bearing in mind that many of our group are in their 80's---plus 4 in their 90's. but it keeps them going....
> 
> My family sometimes gives me projects - knitted daleks and meerkats for example.
> I once knitted a fox wearing traditional hunting garb - jodhpurs, red jacket and cap etc.
> I'm crazier now than I was when I was younger.





That sounds very similar to my Tuesday afternoon group--a lot of knitting or crochet---a lot of chatting--a cup of coffee half way. 
Our group has been running over 20 years and at one time was 95% cross stitch---but noone does that now--we all knit or crochet.  oh yes, we have done shoe boxes too--last time we did shoe boxes for the elderly--bearing in mind that many of our group are in their 80's---plus 4 in their 90's. but it keeps them going....


----------



## Warrigal

I've just found a photo of one of my knitted daleks


----------



## Warrigal

And here is a soccer playing meerkat.


----------



## mariana

They are brilliant--so cute and clever ...


----------



## fureverywhere

This is  adorable


----------



## Debby

Wow, I was just reading about all the wonderful things you folks are doing!  I am so impressed with your wonderful hearts you loving ladies:love_heart:!

My aunt and uncle and my cousin make patchwork quilts to go to the Mennonite charity.  Yvonne cuts the squares, my uncle pieces them together and my aunt ties them.  They don't put a fill in because most of them are going to Africa and their washing facilities aren't always suitable for handling anything too heavy I guess.  My uncle even gets a little artistic and cuts even the scraps into tiny strips and squares and then pieces those into lovely patterns.

You folks are all so great for reaching out in such a practical but needed way!  Pat yourselves on the back all of you!


----------



## Shalimar

Gorgeous stuff warri!


----------



## Kitties

Oh my gosh what cute and adorable talent! Nice to know there are such generous people still around.

I get compliments on my cloth bags I use for grocery shopping that I made myself. I don't have any time for sewing right now. I do have plenty of fabric. If I ever go to part time work, I'd like to sew some cloth bags and donate them to our PAWS thrift. I'm sure they would sell since grocery stores no long provide plastic carry out bags and charge for paper ones.


----------



## Warrigal

I've just been sent a photo of some Nepalese children from the earthquake affected area wearing beanies knitted by ladies at our church. From the photo we see that it is Summer and I suppose the children had to leave their shoes at the door. It makes me wonder whether we shouldn't have knitted some socks too.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

10+ years ago I discovered that if I carried a walking stick (shovel handle) I could get around, bend over to retrieve items & remain safely upright with my balance problems.  I decided to carve a limb into a walking stick.  The first one I carved turned out pretty good.  During a yard sale my wife & daughter were conducting I had left it propped against the garage door.  A man became interested, asked about it (price), my wife looked in my direction, I shrugged, nodded go ahead.  She sold it for $25.  Darn! I then got more interested.  

I found a poplar limb in a ditch, brought it home, stripped the bark discovered worm tracks up & down the staff.  Left them in, carved a rattler from top 2 bottom, laced on a leather grip, had hanging beads on leather laces (native American style) was offered $80 for it in Yellowstone by a souvenir shop owner.  Decided to keep it, he gave me his card offered to buy more on consignment if I wanted, never did.  I still have it.  Seems like a lot of interest in it.  Even had a pit boss in Las Vegas ask to see it, showed his co-workers, I really think they wanted to see if I had a weapon concealed in it LOL.  Even made up a Norwegian (my heritage) legend & name about them, called them stentskits.  

After awhile trail & error I found that Aspen worked great as a WS, light, easy to carve, interesting shapes & plentiful dead fall throughout the mountains of Utah.  There was very little money in it so I ended up carving them for relaxation & help keep me from stuffing my face with goodies.  I took maybe 10-15 over to the senior citizens center & donated them to the center.  They called several months later & wanted more, but as things usually do I lost interest in them & quite carving.  Always thought about starting back up but I lack the motivation & other things got in the way.


----------



## Bobw235

I'm not talented enough to make things like this, but my younger sister is amazingly talented.  Her latest project has been making burial gowns for premature babies.  Not sure how she got involved with the project called "Little Angel Gowns" where they take old wedding dresses and turn them into gowns for the tiniest babies.  She's made dozens.  Here's an example:


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful.


----------



## Warrigal

Such a loving thing to do. A real gift from the heart.


----------



## Marley

I use to crochet cadaver buntings for stillborn babies, but had to stop was getting to me.It was charity work.We had patterns to follow. I hadn't picked up a crochet hook in 50 yrs. Until my youngest son and family had a baby girl. Other grandchildren got store bought. This will be my last grandchild and it had to be something homemade.


----------



## Marley

Marley said:


> I use to crochet cadaver buntings for stillborn babies, but had to stop was getting to me.It was charity work.We had patterns to follow. I hadn't picked up a crochet hook in 50 yrs. Until my youngest son and family had a baby girl. Other grandchildren got store bought. This will be my last grandchild and it had to be something homemade.


 Those are just gorgeous little dresses. BobW


----------



## Bobw235

Marley said:


> Those are just gorgeous little dresses. BobW



Thanks, I'll be sure to pass along your comments to my sister. She'll appreciate hearing the praise. She said there's a real need for these and now my mom is doing them too.


----------



## jujube

For several years, I dressed teddy bears at Christmas for a charity, but haven't done anything for a while.  All the wonderful crafts I've seen in the above posts have inspired me to get back to work.  I do crochet, so maybe I'll start that back up again.  Thanks for the "nudge".


----------



## Marley

Does anybody do Macramé...?:love_heart:


----------



## Wilberforce

I make prayer shawls which are given to folks for various reasons. I make baby layettes that go to a hospital in an area where there is much poverty. The layettes are given  to new Mums if they have nothing decent to tale their babies home in. They get a complete layette, undershirt, sleeper, cardigan bootees , mitts , hat, shawl and  a quilt so at least they have a start. I make quilts for a preemie ward, they are put on the top of the incubators to keep the lights out of the babies eyes, each preemie gets one and Mum keeps it after, even if the wee baby doesn't;t make it Mum gets the quilt, often I am told t goes with the a baby at the funeral. I also make baby shawls and christening gowns for folks I know . I did make the little onesies for the fish and chip babies but now the association ahs so many we don't need to do anymore right now.

XX Jeannine


----------

